# bdc6570 - Thread locked?



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,

I assume this thread was locked due to potential 'slander' of a business - I find this to be unfair as bdc6570 made his thread just to warn other users of poor customer service which I believe to be helpful and I'd like to think it would be customary amongst our tight-knit forum.

A certain company provided him awful customer service (I'm not going to say which awesome company it could have been as I don't want this to be locked too) and he let us know about it.

I appreciated his feedback and I think it's only fair that members have a fair knowledge of this [smiley=book2.gif].

I'm not trying to be controversial but I'm a strong believer in freedom of information - I.E. The whole principle that forums are built on really, sharing knowledge to help each other and essentially improve each others' lives really !


----------



## Davetheconfused (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree 100% with freedom of speech, and I did read the thread with interest. I'm not in the market to spend, not affiliated to either party and in my honest opinion, both sides had, had their say and the thread looked like it was just going to degenerate into a mudslinging and slagging off session. 
Our fellow TT owner is going to get his refund, and if not I'm sure, and hope he will start a new thread.
I agree with the locking of the thread - its purpose had been served and it was time for all to move on, I've been around ages, reading but not posting. I like many others prefer the friendly, informative threads that have kept me coming back, sure if we he a shockingly poor service we can post to warn others, that's fine, but no need for two people who had a misunderstanding to have to keep trying to get the last word, or insult, in - that just wastes everyone's time and energy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I asked both parties before I locked the Topic & they both agreed. 
Both had had their say & were quite happy to have it locked.
Hoggy.


----------

